
I don't understand asyncio - jasonrhaas
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2016/10/30/i-dont-understand-asyncio/
======
gjvc
"David Beazley's live demo hacked up asyncio replacement is twice as fast"
Here it is if you are curious... :)

[https://github.com/dabeaz/curio](https://github.com/dabeaz/curio)

